# Remicade Infusions



## MSimmons89 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello All,

We've had a few patient's come into our pain management office asking if we were going to be doing remicade infusions sometime in the near future because right now they are having to drive about 3 hours away for a 2 hour treatment.  I got to looking into the procedure and it seems like something we could very easily incorporate to expand our scope of practice, help out our existing arthritic patients and of course bring in more profit.

The question is I have no experience or knowledge of how we would get started in setting this up or even if we would be able to.  Can anyone give me any information about this procedure and how to incoporate it, or even just point me in the right direction???


----------

